# When is the next NOAB?



## JSingh04 (22 Aug 2012)

Hello guys,

I'm just wondering If anyone knows when the next NOAB is...

Thanks.


----------



## MMSS (22 Aug 2012)

http://forums.navy.ca/forums/threads/52231.50.html

According to this thread, there are no plans to hold future NOABs.


----------



## JSingh04 (22 Aug 2012)

Does this mean that future NCSE and MSE applicants will be going directly to the BMOQ and NOAB is no longer part of the process.


----------



## The_Falcon (22 Aug 2012)

JSingh04 said:
			
		

> Does this mean that future NCSE and MSE applicants will be going directly to the BMOQ and NOAB is no longer part of the process.



No those occupations are closed at the moment.  No sense in running selection boards if we currently aren't accepting applications.


----------



## JSingh04 (22 Aug 2012)

> No those occupations are closed at the moment.  No sense in running selection boards if we currently aren't accepting applications.


The CF website says that NCSE is in high demand and I was told that the board selections for this trade is on the 27th!


----------



## aesop081 (22 Aug 2012)

JSingh04 said:
			
		

> The CF website says that NCSE is in high demand and I was told that the board selections for this trade is on the 27th!



1- the CF website is often out of date; and

2- If you have not noticed, the many threads on here where the experts applicants discuss the dates when selections are "supposed" to happen are "interesting"(in a "blind leading the blind" sort of way).


----------



## DAA (22 Aug 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> 1- the CF website is often "always" out of date; and



Just being helpful...


----------



## aesop081 (22 Aug 2012)

DAA said:
			
		

> Just being helpful...



I just felt like leaving a glimmer of hope, just to **** with applicant's already self-spun misguided sense that they "know something".


----------



## Journeyman (22 Aug 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I just felt like leaving a glimmer of hope, just to **** with applicant's already self-spun misguided sense that they "know something".


That's just harsh.


Please don't stop.   ;D


----------



## The_Falcon (23 Aug 2012)

Can't speak to how/when the website gets updated, but most naval officer occupations are closed at the moment, they may open up in the fall, which may explain, why the site saying its high priority.  I can say, my information is solid and not speculation, I am not an applicant.


----------



## JMacNavy (4 Oct 2012)

There are no NOAB at all. Once you finish your interview your broker will determine whether to give a contract or not. You go right from interview to St Jean or Victoria.


----------



## The_Falcon (4 Oct 2012)

JMacNavy said:
			
		

> There are no NOAB at all. Once you finish your interview your broker will determine whether to give a contract or not. You go right from interview to St Jean or Victoria.



The OP is not doing a CT, they don't have a broker.


----------



## JMacNavy (7 Oct 2012)

Ah, I didn't realize that. Just out of curiosity, when there are openings, who offers the contract?


----------

